# We have a stray cat...I think she is pregnant



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

We just about 2 weeks ago had a cat show up on our farm. She is all white with green eyes. Lately she has been getting very large in the belly. I have noticed her nipples are very pink and the hair around them seems to be falling out. I breed dogs so I know alot of birthing dogs. Cats I have never done before. She is very sweet and loves attention. She rubs on me and the kids....she purrs and rolls on her back and you can rub her belly. I am allowing her to live in the garage and giving her fresh food and water. I am trying to decide how to take care of her and the kittens when they arrive. I plan to hopefully get her fixed when she has weaned them...and find the kittens homes. I was going to let her stay here and keep her updated on shots and wormings. I just can't have her in the house since I have an 9 year old female cat that hates other cats. Unless I could find a home for her I think this cat could stay a farm cat. Great help with the mouse population. Here is a few pics of her...tell me if you think she is pregnant.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

she is preggies thats for sure .. but she has a way to go yet .... probably 3/4 weeks still.

You are going to have to confine her with a box otherwise she could have her kits anywhere and that isnt safe

She is a pretty gilry


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Carol. She's pregnant, and unless she's going to have only one or two kittens, she has a few weeks to go. She is a lovely looking cat. It would be so nice if she could be someone's pet. 

It's kind of you to care for her. I hope she can have her kittens in an enclosed area in a nice cozy box.  Keep us informed, ok?

Here's a link that might be helpful. If you need more information, just ask!

http://maxshouse.com/kitten_care.htm


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh yeah... she's a momma. I concur with above statements... give her a nice "birthing box" in a good safe/dry area... keep her source of water/food nearby and hopefully she will birth there. Pregnant kitties are always so affectionate... she's a beauty!!


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

well i have her in the garage now...with a nice blanket lots of food and water.....little litter box too. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow for a feline leukemia(sp?) test. If she is negative then she will be moving in. My other cat will just have to deal...lol My dog is another story and I am sure will learn real quick not to mess with a cat who still has claws. Wish me luck...if she won't use a litter box its back to the garage...but I have heat lamps that I can give her to keep the kittens warm when they get here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think that's wonderful! I had collies and all of my cats got along great with my dogs. I hope the test is negative!


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

my dog is a one year old black lab....she is very sweet just a little hyper at times...lol i am sure she will do fine once the newness of the kitty wears off


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

She sure is sweet and I hope she gives birth somewhere safe.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Cute little kitty! You children are adorable!  :heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The pictures with your children are so sweet! What a beautiful cat! You will have to keep us updated! This will be fun to keep up with the progress. Have you named her? What do your kids think?


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

The test was negative so she has moved into the house. Kids love her and have named her Sprinkles. She feels right at home and has taken up residence on whatever bed is free. Will let you know when babies arrive!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I love the name Sprinkles! Does she get along with your other cat? What does your other cat think? Sprinkles sure wasn't a feral. I just wonder if someone is missing her? Or maybe they moved and left her or dropped her off because she was preggy. Such a beautiful girl and bless you for taking her in!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is great news! I might have mentioned this before, but it's possible she got out, got pregnant, and can't find her way home. She looks as if she's in good shape. You might want to check the papers and shelters and see if anyone has lost a cat of her description. She is so lovely! I hope you can keep her, but I would check, just in case.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the name Sprinkles, especially for an all white cat. Your kids are very creative.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

How are things going? Keep us updated!


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

No babies yet...but Sprinkles looks like she swallowed a musk melon...lol She is sleeping alot and love the box I set up in my closet. I am sure she will have them in there. The kids adore her. I think she is a great cat. I don't need anymore cats though. So as soon as the babies are weaned I will be finding them all homes. So everyone keep an eye out when I post baby pics to see if there is one you might want! :wink:


----------



## Owenkennels (Apr 18, 2007)

still no babies....geez how long can she hold them in there...lol she gets along with my kids and my dog great...but i don't need another cat...lol come on babies get here already...no more letting me bond with mommy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bonding is nice.  You can expect the same signs you see in your dogs. It sounds as if she's going to have a big litter! If you can get someone to hold her still, you can judge by the drop in temperature. I'm sure you know about that! In the meantime, she's probably telling the babies to hold off so she has more time to worm herself into your heart!  Cats are no trouble! 

PS I love her name!


----------

